# Weber 18.5 Inch Smokey Mountain Cooker



## baton (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

After doing some research I am thinking about purchasing the Weber 18.5 inch.

A few questions I have though that I could not find the answers to.



Can I burn wood with this cooker or just charcoal?

Is this model good for grilling or smoking only?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

baton said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After doing some research I am thinking about purchasing the Weber 18.5 inch.
> 
> ...




You won't be able to burn just wood in it. Most of us use charcoal with a bunch of wood chunks mixed in.

It's really designed as a smoker. It's possible to grill on it, but that's not what it was designed for. Just get a

Weber kettle to use for grilling. They are very inexpensive & will last forever, so will the WSM.


----------



## venture (Nov 7, 2011)

Al has you covered.

Also, many on here recommend the 22.5, but that would be based on your needs and how you plan to use it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 7, 2011)

I aso highly recommend the 22.5 if you can afford a little more..


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with the others, good advice, however you can grill on a WSM, but it gets really hot and burns off all the seasoning.








Since I bought a gas grill I don't use the WSM for grilling.

I will also add if you can buy the 22" do it,  you will always find something to fill it up with and they make great leftovers for the week.

Gene


----------



## ruonfire (Nov 7, 2011)

FYI- Just saw the WSM 18.5" on sale at Home Depot for $169. (regularly $299)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

RUonFire said:


> FYI- Just saw the WSM 18.5" on sale at Home Depot for $169. (regularly $299)




That's a good deal!


----------



## doc pain (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazon is where I bought my 22.5inch WSM for $325.18, reg $399

And if you are a member you can get free supersaver shipping. Mine came in 3 days, I believe it originally shipped from Ohio via UPS.

I recommend getting the 22.5 vs the 18.5, because eventually when you get the hang of smoking meat you will have a lot more friends hanging around the smoke just dying to taste the food! And you will appreciate the extra cooking surface area. I will usually set mine up to smoke two different types of meat that require different cook times, pulled pork and chicken wings/fatties. So its nice to have two large grates to use.

ANDY


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 8, 2011)

RUonFire said:


> FYI- Just saw the WSM 18.5" on sale at Home Depot for $169. (regularly $299)


That's a smell of a deal!

I love my 18.5 but wish I had a 22, but at that price you can't beat it.  Heck buy two then you have a 37" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

I used to grill on mine the same as pictured above, but since I bought a kettle at a garage sale I use it now.


----------



## baton (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank all for all suggestions! I do see the point of 22" but decided to save some money for now and start my experience with 18.5"

Purchased it for 239.99 total no tax no shipping cost. it has also included free cover. It is on it's way. I am in Austin, TX and unfortunately I could not find the sweat deal of $169 in HomeDepot. They are selling them out here at $299.

I will keep you updated about my first cook out.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 29, 2011)

You will love the WSM.  They are great smokers, and there are a lot of folks here with them so advise is just a mouse click or two away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    

If you don't already have one, I strongly suggest you get a charcoal chimney for starting your coals.  Home Depot or Lowes should have them (get the Weber brand as some of the imitations are not going to hold up - my original Weber chimney has been rocking on for over 6 years and is still rock solid).  I would also get either a metal pan or one of the fireproof concrete mats if you are going to use it on a wooden deck.  Here is a photo of my WSM and chimney from it's first fire in 2005.  That is a aluminum water heater pan under the WSM.  I now have a concrete grill mat (looks much better, as does the new deck that replaced that one).







There is also another website dedicated to the Weber smokers called "The Virtual Weber Bullet Bulletin Board", with tons of info on the WSM, modifications, etc...   These smokers have a huge following and are built to last (as are most things made by Weber). 

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/index.html


----------

